# Fried green tomatoes



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Hard freeze predicted tonight...time for some fried green tomatoes.

Ingredients
â€¢	4 large green tomatoes 
â€¢	2 eggs 
â€¢	1/2 cup milk 
â€¢	1 cup all-purpose flour 
â€¢	1/2 cup cornmeal 
â€¢	1/2 cup bread crumbs 
â€¢	2 teaspoons coarse kosher salt 
â€¢	1/4 teaspoon ground black pepper 
â€¢	1 quart vegetable oil for frying 
Directions
1.	Slice tomatoes 1/2- 1/4 inch thick (I prefer 1/4 in or thinner to quick fry). Discard the ends.
2.	Whisk eggs and milk together in a medium-size bowl. Scoop flour onto a plate. Mix cornmeal, bread crumbs and salt and pepper on another plate. Dip tomatoes into flour to coat. Then dip the tomatoes into milk and egg mixture. Dredge in breadcrumbs to completely coat.
3.	In a large skillet, pour vegetable oil (enough so that there is 1/2 inch of oil in the pan) and heat over a medium heat. Place tomatoes into the frying pan in batches of 4 or 5, depending on the size of your skillet. Do not crowd the tomatoes, they should not touch each other. When the tomatoes are browned, flip and fry them on the other side. Drain them on paper towels.

Enjoy.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

I love them things!!!!


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

I do egg plant almost the same way.. Both are excellent eating..


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

Eat my weight in fried green tomatos during the summer.I just do straight cornmeal or louisianacrispy fish fry mix.I have no luck growing them in the fall.What variety do you plant in the fall?

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Man those look good. A little salt, tons of pepoer and Louisiana hot sauce and I can eat pounds of them at a sitting.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

hk said:


> ....I have no luck growing them in the fall.What variety do you plant in the fall?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


I'm not a big fan of the early girl varieties but have found they do pretty good for my fall garden. Their early ripening genes seem to work good in the fall. My mainstay is the whopper from Parks seed. I plant far more of them than any other, including the cherry tomatoes.

I like the heat resistant varieties for late summer and always have a few celebrities also...but the whopper is my go to tomato.


----------



## hk (Oct 31, 2011)

Its funny you say early girl because that is my favorite.I like them because they are disease resistant,alittle on the tart or acidic side and make alot of tomatos.I have never grown whopper but might try them this spring. Thanks for the info.

Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

We do ours with seasoned Louisiana fish fry and no egg wash. Homemade ranch dressing and some tobasco or ketchup


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

hk said:


> ....I have never grown whopper but might try them this spring. Thanks for the info.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


See https://parkseed.com/parks-whopper-cr-improved-tomato-seeds/p/05380-PK-P1/

Whopper is the best slicer/eater tomato I have found. Straight off the vine with a salt shaker in hand some great eating.

Bonnie has started carrying the whopper plants around here. Good supplier if you have them in your area.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Yeah I can eat me some fried green tomatoes! Thanks


----------

